# Specktra's 1st Annual Halloween Contest!



## itsmeg (Oct 27, 2014)

[h=2]*Join us in Specktra's 1st Annual Halloween Contest on Instagram*![/h]   


​ ​  Create your favorite Halloween make-up or costume looks and share it with us on *Instagram *using the hashtag *#Specktraween*! To enter:  *(1) Repost this picture (2) Tag a friend in repost  (3) Tag @Specktranet in your entry photo (4) Use the hashtag #Specktraween*. You may enter up to as many looks as you want to create, but don't forget the hashtag so we can check out your awesome looks! Contest will end at 12:01 am CST on 11/1/14 and winner will be announced 11/4/14! Winner will receive a $25 Sephora gift card & a Beauty Blender Kit! Minimum number of entries for giveaway to occur is 30. Huge thanks to @erine1881






  for allowing us to use her picture, and display her beautiful make-up!  (Please note that this contest is exclusive to Instagram).


----------



## Monica (Nov 6, 2014)

We have a winner! Thanks to everyone who part the Instagram contest. We had such a fun time seeing all your amazing Halloween makeup and costumes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Our winner is @Theartisticlife ! Her winning look was an amazing recreation of Olaf.






  She won a beauty blender kit and a $25 dollar sephora gift card! 

  Our social media team is gearing up for the holidays so look for some announcements regarding the festivities this year!


----------

